# Just Sunbleached? *pics*



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

When I got my boy he was still pretty wintery fuzzy, and he was a beautiful, rich, dark mahogany color. However, I have noticed him becoming increasingly lighter and lighter until now he almost looks like a grulla. This is my first summer with him (I got him in February) so I am not sure if this is just normal sun bleaching, or something else, or even his real color! It seems like he is faded in places where horses don't usually fade, like under his belly, his legs, and his shoulder and chest area. Anyway, here are some pics, what are your opinions?
Thanks in advance! 

When I first got him his whole body was this color-
















Our first show (in May, most of his fuzzies are gone)-
















Early june-
















mid july-


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Typical brown .. they change with the seasons .... he's pretty!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

He's not faded in those areas. That's his color. Yes he is sunbleached, but he is a brown. Hence why he is lighter in his soft points.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hes just shed his winter coat and is starting to show his true colour! Deffiantely not sunbleached  Very lovely looking horse though


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

He is a handsome fellow! One of the good indicators ofa brown horse is the fairly dramatic color change between winter and summer. He will go back to being very dark again in the winter.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

That's a badass brown!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

he looks sunbleached to me........


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

gypsygirl said:


> he looks sunbleached to me........


Sun bleaching would be most apparent along the part of the horse that gets the most sun light - the top. Not on the part of the horse that gets the LEAST sun - the bottom.


----------

